# Best Place to Carry



## 7starmantis (Mar 17, 2006)

I have my concealed handgun permit, but I really haven't carried more than once or twice. Partly because my job had me in places I couldn't carry. I really want to start carrying a bit more now. I searched this forum but didn't find anything like this. My question is where do you feel is the best place to carry your concealed handgun and why? Consider comfort, concealment, easy access, etc.


7sm


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 17, 2006)

Lots of potential answers.  

First of all, which brand and model of handgun is it?  Something like a Kel-Tec P3AT or P32 can be easily carried in the pocket, using a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster (15 dollars), if you're wearing something like a pair of dress pants or dress shorts.  

A S&W J-frame revolver can also be carried in a decent pocket holster, although you may want to try the leather ones instead.  

Something like a Glock 26 (subcompact) or Glock 19 (compact) can be very comfortably carried on a good quality outside the waist, leather holster in combination with a strong, thick belt that matches the holster's loop sizes.  I use a Desantis Minislide for my Glocks, and they simply disappear underneath an untucked shirt.  I can draw and fire in a very short time, and I don't consider myself an "expert" on the quick draw by any means.  

You can even do this with a full sized pistol, such as a 1911 or a Glock 17.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 17, 2006)

My friend who has a conceal carry, has diabetes, so he has to carry around insulin and stuff, he carries it in a fanny pack (not masculine I know) but that is also where he carries his gun I think.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 17, 2006)

The best place to carry (or rather, the place I prefer to carry, as this does differ from person to person), generalizing over multiple body types and concealment factors, is behind either hip in the "sweet spot" that doesn't quite rest against the back of a seat when you are sitting down.  Inside-the-Waistband carry in this position works for handguns, knives, and a variety of other implements.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 17, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Lots of potential answers.
> 
> First of all, which brand and model of handgun is it? Something like a Kel-Tec P3AT or P32 can be easily carried in the pocket, using a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster (15 dollars), if you're wearing something like a pair of dress pants or dress shorts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help, I have a generic (Ultrastar) 9mm that I took the course with, but I dont think I can really carry it with the clothes I wear and all its a little cumbersome for my taste. I would really like to get a small J-frame .357 like the S&W 340PD or something. I really want one like that for my wife as well, she is under 100lbs. I dont wear jeans all that much and really when I do they aren't loose enough or big enough to hold it in the pocket. I normally wear t-shirts and such untucked, is it really concealed that well on the belt with a regular t-shirt untucked?

7sm


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 17, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, I have a generic (Ultrastar) 9mm that I took the course with, but I dont think I can really carry it with the clothes I wear and all its a little cumbersome for my taste. I would really like to get a small J-frame .357 like the S&W 340PD or something. I really want one like that for my wife as well, she is under 100lbs. I dont wear jeans all that much and really when I do they aren't loose enough or big enough to hold it in the pocket. I normally wear t-shirts and such untucked, is it really concealed that well on the belt with a regular t-shirt untucked?
> 
> 7sm


That's where the IWB holsters come in handy.  I normally carry a Glock 19 in a Summer Special II holster made by Milt Sparks.  I have no problem carrying the pistol, a spare magazine, a flashlight, and a fixed-blade knife under an untucked t-shirt.  However, if possible, I prefer to wear a cover garment of some sort (vest, untucked button-up shirt over a tucked-in t-shirt, etc.) just for extra insurance.  One of the most important factors for effective concealment is a good belt.  You want a high quality gunbelt that exactly fits the loops/clip/whatever on the holster so the holster doesn't move around (this also means avoiding the "one size fits all" holsters).  The gunbelts are also more stiff/rigid than your $10 :wal-mart special."  This keeps the holster tight to the body and prevents it from sagging.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 18, 2006)

I hadn't put much effort into looking for the right holster yet. I looked up the IWB and really like the ones they carry. I am looking at one such as the Pro Stealth. What advise do you have on a belt loop vs a clip type holster?

7sm


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 18, 2006)

I personally prefer a holster equipped with belt loops. I just don't feel that most clip-on holsters "stay put" as well. For example, the one you linked to has a 1 3/4" clip, unless you buy a belt that's 1 3/4" wide (most common belts are either 1 1/4 or 1 1/2), it's going to be shifting all over the place.
If you want good stability combined with easy "on and off" a couple of options are either a paddle holster, or one where the belt loops are secured via snaps like this one (this is the one I use). .




I really like this holster, it's good quality, and if you wear belts of different widths (i.e. dress belt, work belt, etc.) you can order extra sets of loopsThis model is called the Summer Special II and is available from Milt Sparks. They have other models that are also excellent choices. As has been stated, your hoster and belt are very important. Buy quality gear and it will last a long time and make it easier to effectively conceal your weapon.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2006)

There are many methods of carry, and some research can get you all that. I just wanted to make the point that the most important thing is that however you choose to carry, it is in a place that is easily and quickly acccessable yet concealed. This means that you want as few steps as possible to access your weapon, draw, and fire. So, a behind the hip, side hip, or front hip holstered where you can access it without having to fiddle around with clothing, zippers, etc., would be better then, say, an ankle holster, a zipper pocket or hipsack. Not saying that ankle holsters or hipsacks are bad, because they have their place. I am just using these examples to illustrate a point. Also, keep in mind that a lot of carry methods are very specific to certian situations or attire, or better for carrying a secondary firearm.

Also, you might want to think about how you will carry your extra magazine. God forbit you'll ever need one, but if you do that won't be the time to find out that you chose a poor place for access and an efficient mag change.

I wish you well on your research...

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 18, 2006)

+1 on a good belt.  Wilderness makes a good one.

I like to carry strong side behind the hip, similar to Phil's picture but more forward with the grip pointing back/in toward your body. For me, it conceals a bit better, the holster actually pulls the grip in tight to the body, which also feels more secure to me. I have both IWB and OWB and although a bit slower, I prefer Leather over Kydex for the comfort factor. I can pretty much carry all of my handguns in this position from my subcompact to my 5" 1911, under a loose T-shirt. If you go IWB get 1 or 2 sizes larger waist. I stay with my carry postion EVERY time I carry.  I dont carry on the hip on day, cross draw the next, on the ankle the next, in a fanny pack etc. cuz then you have to think were your sidearm is that day. KISS and train with whatever position you choose so its second nature to go there under stress.  I like to suppliment my strong side firearm carry with weak side knife carry, so either can back each other up. If they are both on the same side of your body and that side is trapped it will be difficult to get to either weapon. 

Get ready for the preverbial "drawer full of holsters" until you find a carry system you like and holster that works for you. Good concealment holsters I have tried are Milt Sparks leather and the Answer by Tucker which is a combo kydex/leather. On the more affordable side Don Hume makes some nice holsters at great prices.

Whatever you choose get some good training and you may want to try IDPA. If you have a good group in your area it will help you get used to drawing from concealment among other defensive skills.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank again guys. I think I would really perfer one with belt loops as well, however the majority of time I'm not wearing jean or pants with a belt (usually my black cotton kung fu pants, I'm either going or coming from the school. Or late at night...they are just so comfortable) and if I need to carry during that time I may have to look at an ankle holster or something. The pants have no belt but do have a drawstring...however I think even a clip would not hold in position well on a drawstring. I have decided to go with a Glock 26 so I want the smallest yet safest holster I can get. I've looked at several over the last few days and I actually really like the ones I saw at Milt Sparks. I'll have to test a few I guess. Anyone ever get holsters off ebay? Thought it might be a less expensive way to find one you really like. 

Now, on to the question of my wife carrying. Anyone have any advice for small women concealment? I'm thinking its going to have to be a thigh rig or hangbag thing. Any ideas? We are looking at a small revolver for her carry but haven't decided on a model yet.

7sm


----------



## bydand (Mar 19, 2006)

I tend to lean toward the belt loop models myself.  I used to like the clip type, but had the opportunity to see my brother jump across a small stream in Maine and his brand-spanking new stainless Ruger go skipping over the rocks and into the drink because his clip on let loose (He went for a swim and recovered it, but in mid-April that is too cold for me!!) I went to beltloop type that same afternoon!

For a wheelgun for the wife, mine loves the Ruger SP101.  Small enough she can handle it well, but with enough pop to be a good deterent.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 19, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Now, on to the question of my wife carrying. Anyone have any advice for small women concealment? I'm thinking its going to have to be a thigh rig or hangbag thing. Any ideas? We are looking at a small revolver for her carry but haven't decided on a model yet.
> 
> 7sm



ALthough the thigh thing on a woman is pretty sexy, if you wife can sacrifice some style points, I would go for a concealed carry purse for her. if shes walking from the store to the car at night, she could slip her hand on the grip while its concealed. Also, since your carrying a 9mm you might want to consider a Taurus 9mm revolver. Light shooting and you can share ammo.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 19, 2006)

the Glock 26 is a good choice.  I prefer the 19 because, to me, the 26 isn't smaller to the extent that it's really any different.  Of course, I carry on the hip, if I used a belly-band or an ankle rig the 26 might make more sense.  Speaking of the belly-band, that might be something to consider if you don't frequently wear a belt.  

For your wife, again, I'd recommend strong-side hip carry.  A small revolver can be concealed very well.  I don't personally like the idea of purse, briefcase, or day-planner holsters simply because the gun is not on your person (in your control) at all times.  However, if it's that or nothing, do what you gotta do.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> There are many methods of carry, and some research can get you all that. I just wanted to make the point that the most important thing is that however you choose to carry, it is in a place that is easily and quickly acccessable yet concealed. This means that you want as few steps as possible to access your weapon, draw, and fire. So, a behind the hip, side hip, or front hip holstered where you can access it without having to fiddle around with clothing, zippers, etc., would be better then, say, an ankle holster, a zipper pocket or hipsack. Not saying that ankle holsters or hipsacks are bad, because they have their place. I am just using these examples to illustrate a point. Also, keep in mind that a lot of carry methods are very specific to certian situations or attire, or better for carrying a secondary firearm.
> 
> Also, you might want to think about how you will carry your extra magazine. God forbit you'll ever need one, but if you do that won't be the time to find out that you chose a poor place for access and an efficient mag change.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with Paul above that what is really important is that it is quickly accesible with no zippers, etc to fumble with.  Simple, quick, effective that is what should be important in choosing where you carry your handgun.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 20, 2006)

I carry my kel-tec .380 in my front pocket.  Or the hand warmer pocket on my winter coat.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 20, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> For a wheelgun for the wife, mine loves the Ruger SP101. Small enough she can handle it well, but with enough pop to be a good deterent.


 I'm a little concerned that a .357 will be too much for her. It was pretty funny watching her bounce around shooting my 9mm last time. Of course she outshot many of the guys there that day (almost outshot me!). I do think it has to be a revolver as she has a hard time even chambering my 9mm (especially when she has fingernails, or so I'm told). 



			
				arnisandyz said:
			
		

> ALthough the thigh thing on a woman is pretty sexy, if you wife can sacrifice some style points, I would go for a concealed carry purse for her. if shes walking from the store to the car at night, she could slip her hand on the grip while its concealed. Also, since your carrying a 9mm you might want to consider a Taurus 9mm revolver. Light shooting and you can share ammo.


Yeah, the thigh thing may be kinda hard to get to as well. My only issue with a purse or bag is that it could be seperated from her when she needs the gun. I really want it on her person. I do like the idea of a 9mm revolver (didn't even really know there was that option). I also really think a concealed hammer would be nice for her, although I haven't really researched the safety issues of a concealed hammer yet.



			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> the Glock 26 is a good choice. I prefer the 19 because, to me, the 26 isn't smaller to the extent that it's really any different. Of course, I carry on the hip, if I used a belly-band or an ankle rig the 26 might make more sense. Speaking of the belly-band, that might be something to consider if you don't frequently wear a belt.
> 
> For your wife, again, I'd recommend strong-side hip carry. A small revolver can be concealed very well. I don't personally like the idea of purse, briefcase, or day-planner holsters simply because the gun is not on your person (in your control) at all times. However, if it's that or nothing, do what you gotta do.


 Hmm, I think the bellyband may be just exactly what I'm looking for to carry in those types of clothes. Thanks alot, that really helped. Of course I'm probably going to have like three different types of holsters now depending on what I'm wearing. Anyone like that or is it better to get one that can fit any type of clothes?

I'm only concerend with how my wife will carry on the hip without a belt. If she is wearing pants with a belt is cool, but in a dress or skirt I dont know that a clip would really hold in place well. Thats why I was thinking of the thigh thing. 

Alot to think about, I'm trying to find someone with a small lightweight revolver we can go shoot to see how she does with it.

Thanks alot, everyone has been extremely helpful so far!
7sm


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 20, 2006)

How bout this?

http://www.thunderwear.com/holsters.asp


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 20, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think the bellyband may be just exactly what I'm looking for to carry in those types of clothes. Thanks alot, that really helped. Of course I'm probably going to have like three different types of holsters now depending on what I'm wearing. Anyone like that or is it better to get one that can fit any type of clothes?


I use two different holsters.  One is a Kydex OWB rig that I use when I'm working and have to have the gun "concealed" (under a loose cover garment) but not necessarily "covert."  The other is the IWB rig (in the pictures I linked to above) that I use when I'm off duty and actually have to keep it hidden.  Either way, I carry in the same place, strong side.  I don't see a problem with using different holsters as long as the weapon is carried in only one, or at most, two places.  The problem with carrying in different locations is that you will have to practice a lot from both of them (and spend equal time) so that you are able to access it quickly and efficiently.  It is much better to stick with one location if possible.  
One option might be to use a belly-for the times when you're not wearing a belt and then to use an IWB crossdraw holster carried near the centerline when you are using a belt.  This will put the weapon in the same general location regardless of carry methods.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I'm a little concerned that a .357 will be too much for her.


 
Remember, it need not be loaded with .357 loads.  There's nothing wrong with using a good +P .38 Special load in that revolver, and today's Speer Gold Dot loads that were designed for short barrels, would be a great choice.  The recoil would be quite comfortable, and the load would still pack a decent whallop.  



> It was pretty funny watching her bounce around shooting my 9mm last time. Of course she outshot many of the guys there that day


 
Amazing what the ladies can do, isn't it?  They tend to listen to instructions better, and have much more open minds when it comes to learning about firearms.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 20, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Thank again guys. I think I would really perfer one with belt loops as well, however the majority of time I'm not wearing jean or pants with a belt (usually my black cotton kung fu pants, I'm either going or coming from the school. Or late at night...they are just so comfortable) and if I need to carry during that time I may have to look at an ankle holster or something. The pants have no belt but do have a drawstring...however I think even a clip would not hold in position well on a drawstring. I have decided to go with a Glock 26 so I want the smallest yet safest holster I can get. I've looked at several over the last few days and I actually really like the ones I saw at Milt Sparks. I'll have to test a few I guess. Anyone ever get holsters off ebay? Thought it might be a less expensive way to find one you really like.
> 
> Now, on to the question of my wife carrying. Anyone have any advice for small women concealment? I'm thinking its going to have to be a thigh rig or hangbag thing. Any ideas? We are looking at a small revolver for her carry but haven't decided on a model yet.
> 
> 7sm



I am a female.  I have a Glock 26.  I really do not like having my gun away [off body] from me (ie. in a purse), but I do have a leather purse [with a wire inside the strap for additional strength and to make cutting difficult] that is designed with its own hidden holster for times when I must.  My preferred method is a leather holster that is strong-stitched to a wide heavy-duty velcro belt at a cross-draw angle ahead of my hip, almost at the front.  It is reasonably comfortable.  This allows me to be more varied with the clothes I wear (since most of my clothes do not have a belt).

- Ceicei


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 21, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Remember, it need not be loaded with .357 loads. There's nothing wrong with using a good +P .38 Special load in that revolver, and today's Speer Gold Dot loads that were designed for short barrels, would be a great choice. The recoil would be quite comfortable, and the load would still pack a decent whallop.
> 
> Amazing what the ladies can do, isn't it? They tend to listen to instructions better, and have much more open minds when it comes to learning about firearms.


I hadn't really thought of that. I wasn't aware you could go down in caliber as far as ammo goes. That may be a great idea. You know, I guess there is something about guns that make men think they must allready know it. She did very very well at the range that day and there were many heavily egoed men who didn't fare so well.

Ceicei, thank you for your contribution here, I was hoping we had at least one female who carried around here. Maybe a bellystrap kind of thing is best for her too. Thanks for your help. 

Kenpotex, I see what you mean about keeping it in the same general area. Thats what I'll need to do.

Ok, I know this has probably been debated to death and is heavily personal, but I'm not sure I understand the need for extra mags. I mean, if I can hold 10 or 12 rounds in the gun, do I really need more than that amount of ammo?

7sm


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 21, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand the need for extra mags. I mean, if I can hold 10 or 12 rounds in the gun, do I really need more than that amount of ammo?7sm



The need for extra mags is if you need more ammo! 

I can hold 14 rounds of 9mm in my subcompact, for me, I feel that if I need more then that I'm in bigger trouble than I'd like and I doubt an extra 13 will get me out of it.  If I know I'm going to be in a battle I'm not bringing my subcompact. Most confrontations happen at very close range and start and end very quickly...not your typical 30 minute movie gunfights. I'd rather take the chance of having less ammo and carry a knife instead.  In the real world you need to weigh the practicallity and convenience of what you carry. Sure, it would be great to carry your sidearm, 4 extra mags, a BUG, a knife, flashlight, asp, etc. but would you really strap all that on to run down to blockbuster?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 21, 2006)

One reason for an extra mag is so you have a reload in the event of a malfunction.  I carry a Glock 19 (15+1 capacity).  I highly doubt that I'd ever need that many rounds.  However, If you have a bad round or a magazine malfunction, it's nice to have a spare so you can get up and running again.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, so having spoken with several people lately, I'm a little concerned with the safty of carrying a Glock. Anyone had any issues with the trigger saftey? My only concern is having a holster that completely covers the trigger in order to keep it from being depressed accidentally. I really like the benefits of the Glock, just curious as to the saftey issues one may come across with it.

7sm


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 27, 2006)

One of the reasons I chose the XD over the Glock (although not the primary reason)...it has a backstrap safety like a 1911. The trigger won't work unless you have a firm grip on the gun. That being said, many people carry Glocks just fine.  I used to carry a G17 myself before I got my XD.  Like you mentioned, get a good hoslter most if not all are designed to cover the trigger guard, and be sure your finger stays out of the trigger and nothing can get in there (like a bunched up shirt) and you'll be ok. There is also a trigger block, I think its called safe-T block which is a little piece of plastic that goes behind your trigger, you pop it out before you shoot.  Other people have installed manual safetys.  Probably a bigger saftey issue and probably the #1 reason for ADs with Glocks is dissasembly. Before you take a Glock down you need to pull the trigger. On the XD you have to open the slide, at which time you visually ID an empty chamber flip the take downlever, close the slide and pull the trigger. Proper training and procedure would take care of it...but there have been alot of ADs some some people either don't pay attention or get lax with procedure.

I chose the XD because the grip feels more like a 1911 and it was easier for ME to switch back and forth between the 2. I tend to heel and shoot high with the Glock after shooting the 1911, I can adjust but it takes some time. Sorry to sound like an XD salesman but I'm completely satsified with mine.  Either gun is a good pistol and its really personal preference what feels better for you.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 27, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Ok, so having spoken with several people lately, I'm a little concerned with the safty of carrying a Glock. Anyone had any issues with the trigger saftey? My only concern is having a holster that completely covers the trigger in order to keep it from being depressed accidentally. I really like the benefits of the Glock, just curious as to the saftey issues one may come across with it.
> 
> 7sm


 
Shouldn't be a concern as long as your using a decent holster.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2006)

A good holster is a must with the glocks.  However, the best advice I can give is to never ever put your finger on the trigger when drawing or re-holstering the glock.  The only time your finger can be on the trigger is after you've lined up and aimed your gun ready to fire.  It takes training to have your trigger finger along the frame (by the slide)  and then on the trigger when ready to shoot.  Muscle memory from constant practice will help make this natural.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't really see the lack of external safeties as an issue (DA revolvers don't have them and nobody complains about them).  With proper gunhandling skills (keeping the finger off the trigger 'till it's on target) you'll be fine.  Stated another way, manual safeties don't replace sound gunhandling procedures.
As far as holsters go, you'll be hard-pressed to find a holster that _doesn't_ cover the trigger-guard.  I don't recommend the Safe-T-Block trigger-safety thing at all.  To me, something like this has absolutely no place on a carry gun.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, thats basically what I was thinking, I just wanted to hear from others, I really appreciate it guys.

7sm


----------

